# The next (unofficial) competition



## JohnT (Jul 18, 2014)

I am not too sure how these are organized or if there is even a protocol to follow. 

Would it be too forward of me to suggest the next competition?? 

My thinking is to have one based on the type of wine that I love best. 
How about a "*Big-n-Bold"* red wine competition? 

My thinking is that this could be open to any form of oaky deep and bold red wine. 

I would also love to judge something like this...


----------



## joeswine (Jul 18, 2014)

*big reds*

OK,BIG REDS I HAVE A CHANCE AT THAT ,I'LL LET THE JUDGES CHOSE,AMARONE,VALPOLICELLA,SANGIOVESE,BRNELLO,SHIRAZ,MALBEC OR CABERNET.ALL AT LEAST 4 TO 5 YEARS OLD AND READY FOR TRANFER...


----------



## JohnT (Jul 18, 2014)

Actually Joe, 

I was thinking that you should also be a judge...


----------



## LoneStarLori (Jul 18, 2014)

4-5 years? I'll be on a walker by then. :<


----------



## joeswine (Jul 18, 2014)

*Big reds*

OK, BUT AT LEAST 1 YEAR OLD AND ONLY 375 BOTTLES NEED TO BE SENT THAT'S ENOUGH TO JUDGE BY... SHOULD IT BE BROKEN DOWN INTO CATEGORIES? THERE IS MORE TO A GOOD CONTEST EVEN IN _FUN _TO MAKE IT COMPETITIVE.AND BALANCED.WHAT DO YOU SAY?


----------



## cooldood (Jul 18, 2014)

LoneStarLori said:


> 4-5 years? I'll be on a walker by then. :<



If I stay our of trouble I should be out of jail by then.


----------



## JohnT (Jul 18, 2014)

joeswine said:


> OK, BUT AT LEAST 1 YEAR OLD AND ONLY 375 BOTTLES NEED TO BE SENT THAT'S ENOUGH TO JUDGE BY... SHOULD IT BE BROKEN DOWN INTO CATEGORIES? THERE IS MORE TO A GOOD CONTEST EVEN IN _FUN _TO MAKE IT COMPETITIVE.AND BALANCED.WHAT DO YOU SAY?


 
I guess that all depends on how many entries we get. If we, say, only get 8 entries, then we could simply judge the wines on their own merits within only one category. If we do get enough entries, I would think that we could break it out by varietal in such a manor...

Cab Sav, 
San Gio, 
Merlot, 
Other Varietals
Red Blends

I agree that the wines need to be at least 1 year old, Open to Grape Wines Only, and Kits, Pail Juice, and Fresh Fruit wines are all eligible.

I also am thinking that we should employ the UC Davis scoring method.


Whacha think Joe?


----------



## 4score (Jul 18, 2014)

I would take 50% of the number of people who put their names in the hat and see if it still makes sense. There were a lot of folks intested in the port competition who never showed up again.


----------



## tonyt (Jul 18, 2014)

I am soooooooooooooooo in!


----------



## joeswine (Jul 18, 2014)

*4score*

SO AT THIS juncture that's good, and yes I agree with you(4score )port makers? but by not allowing kits to enter *95%* of the people on this forum whom never came in contact* WITH A true port* this was there only format to try, they Should HAVE never been left out. Or at least under port kits separately.
NOW, you see why not to many people showed up ,so if were going to do it for fun then everyone should come out and play, don't you think? These are just my oppion ..I THINK THIS SHOULD BE A GREAT EXPERIENCE FOR ALL.AND WE HAVE THE TALENT AND FORUM TO DO IT WITH.................................................................imagine if we could make it a real event..........it could be national!


----------



## 4score (Jul 18, 2014)

joeswine said:


> SO AT THIS juncture that's good, and yes I agree with you(4score )port makers? but by not allowing kits to enter *95%* of the people on this forum whom never came in contact* WITH A true port* this was there only format to try, they Should HAVE never been left out. Or at least under port kits separately.
> NOW, you see why not to many people showed up ,so if were going to do it for fun then everyone should come out and play, don't you think? These are just my oppion ..I THINK THIS SHOULD BE A GREAT EXPERIENCE FOR ALL.AND WE HAVE THE TALENT AND FORUM TO DO IT WITH.................................................................imagine if we could make it a real event..........it could be national!



Personally, I didn't care, kit or not, I was just making a point that even after folks know the rules and say they will play, they don't show up. So don't count on the early numbers.


----------



## JohnT (Jul 18, 2014)

OK, so I think we may have some thing here.

my thinking is that joeswine and I will be judges. 

I also think that we could set a date far off enough (say mid October?) To give folks plenty of time to get their entries shipped.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 18, 2014)

JohnT said:


> OK, so I think we may have some thing here.
> 
> my thinking is that joeswine and I will be judges.
> 
> I also think that we could set a date far off enough (say mid October?) _To give folks plenty of time to get their entries shipped._



I dunno John. Maybe you should announce a date a month earlier to get them all in at your target date. You know how some people are.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Jul 18, 2014)

Here's a thought, since both judges are well versed in all or most red varietals, as well as how they should should taste at their given age, maybe there could be two or three categories. Say 0-2 years, 2-4 and so on. Possibly even the same for Ports if people are still interested in sending some in. (I would as long as kits are included).
Now I realize that may take a little longer to judge if both ports and reds are in the same contest. But it would save on shipping and Joe will have time to recover.


----------



## dangerdave (Jul 21, 2014)

I hold no monopoly on unofficial contests, John. Best of luck with yours!

However, when I suggested that I judge the DB contest, and that everyone should send me their wine, the soothing sound of crickets filled the air. It was further suggested that to judge a conest, you had to win a contest, which I have not yet accomplished. It was the reward for winning. But you certainly don't have to do things my way. Branch out! Do your own thing!

I was going to do a red contest after the port was concluded, but you go ahead. Maybe it's time to let someone else run that show for a while.

What does the winner get in your contest?


----------



## JohnT (Jul 22, 2014)

dangerdave said:


> I hold no monopoly on unofficial contests, John. Best of luck with yours!
> 
> However, when I suggested that I judge the DB contest, and that everyone should send me their wine, the soothing sound of crickets filled the air. It was further suggested that to judge a conest, you had to win a contest, which I have not yet accomplished. It was the reward for winning. But you certainly don't have to do things my way. Branch out! Do your own thing!
> 
> ...


 
Dave, 

I am so sorry. I honestly did not notice that you were running these competitions. This is a fault of mine. At times I can be very oblivious. 
I just assumed that this was something that people took turns doing. 

Like I said in my initial post.. 

_I am not too sure how these are organized or if there is even a protocol to follow. _

_Would it be too forward of me to suggest the next competition?? _

_My thinking is to have one based on the type of wine that I love best. _
_How about a "*Big-n-Bold"* red wine competition? _

_My thinking is that this could be open to any form of oaky deep and bold red wine. _

_I would also love to judge something like this... _


Dave, Please believe me, the very last thing I wanted to do was step on your toes or suggest anything negative about you or the job you have been doing so far. I was simply thinking on how neat it would be to judge a competition based on the type of wine that I love.

Dave, I need your blessing on this before I can continue. Keeping you as a friend is infinitely more important to me than any competition. Just say the word and I gladly will shut this down and request that this thread be deleted.


For winners, my thinking is that I would hand out gold, bronze, and silver medals.

Also, both I and joeswine are in New Jersey. My thinking was that the entries could be shipped together to one address to save on shipping costs, and we could meet up to divide up the entries.


----------



## tonyt (Jul 22, 2014)

JohnT said:


> Dave, I need your blessing on this before I can continue.



I'm not Dave but, Benedictionibus.


----------



## dangerdave (Jul 24, 2014)

Don't sweat it, John. It's all about having fun, so have fun with it. I'd even be more than glad to join in. I'm quite proud of my reds. And I think you and Joe, with your experience as superior wine makers, would make excellent judges.

We are good, my friend. Consider me an entrant in your Big-n-Bold Red Wine Contest.

FYI: So far, even with lots of initial enthusiasm, I have had more like 5-10 people actually send in wine for one of these little contests. At this level of participation, catagories become useless.


----------



## JohnT (Jul 24, 2014)

dangerdave said:


> Don't sweat it, John. It's all about having fun, so have fun with it. I'd even be more than glad to join in. I'm quite proud of my reds. And I think you and Joe, with your experience as superior wine makers, would make excellent judges.
> 
> We are good, my friend. Consider me an entrant in your Big-n-Bold Red Wine Contest.
> 
> FYI: So far, even with lots of initial enthusiasm, I have had more like 5-10 people actually send in wine for one of these little contests. At this level of participation, catagories become useless.


 

Dave, you are overly humble. Your wine knowledge is encyclopedic! 
My intent is to host just this one competition, based on the style of wine that I have been making for over 25 years. Thanks for the blessing.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 24, 2014)

dangerdave said:


> FYI: So far, even with lots of initial enthusiasm, I have had more like 5-10 people actually send in wine for one of these little contests. At this level of participation, catagories become useless.



Honestly, I think that is a nice number of participants. Much more than that and you start to get tongue fatigue. For the Welch's contest, we had 8 and I thought that was about right. Of course, the judging was also a social ocassion in that case. If you were to sit down with great discipline and simply taste, score and move one you could probably power through quite a bit more. We tasted, put down our scores, then shared our thoughts on each one after everyone had their scores written down - you know, to prevent anyone's comments from influencing another's scores.


----------



## dangerdave (Jul 24, 2014)

Very true, Jim. I was just pointing out the fact that dividing 5 to 10 people's wines into 5 to 10 catagories for judging probably wouldn't work all that well. 

I'm in! Just tell me where to send the wine and when. I'll let you judges shash out the details.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Jul 24, 2014)

I'll make my entry easy. I only have one red that is a year old. Well, it will be in August. 


Sent from my iPad Air using Wine Making


----------



## JohnT (Jul 25, 2014)

dangerdave said:


> Very true, Jim. I was just pointing out the fact that dividing 5 to 10 people's wines into 5 to 10 catagories for judging probably wouldn't work all that well.
> 
> I'm in! Just tell me where to send the wine and when. I'll let you judges shash out the details.


 
Dave, 

My thinking is that the categories really do not matter that much when using the UC scoring method. If a wine gets enough points, it will earn a medal.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 25, 2014)

dangerdave said:


> Very true, Jim. I was just pointing out the fact that dividing 5 to 10 people's wines into 5 to 10 catagories for judging probably wouldn't work all that well.
> 
> I'm in! Just tell me where to send the wine and when. I'll let you judges shash out the details.



Ah, I see what you're saying now. I'm a little slow on the uptake sometimes.


----------

